# microteich als bachlauf ???



## Speedy 1975 (29. Sep. 2013)

hallo
ich habe neben  meinem teich einen erdhügel der vor dem umbau ein bachlauf war.
eigentlich wllte ich den genau so wie er vorher war wieder aktievieren nachdem ich ihn renoviert habe.
aber eigentlich bin ich da garnicht so scharf drauf merke ich langsam
also neue ideen müssen her

ich dachte daran in dem erdhügel zwei schalen einzusetzen die mit wasserpflanzen bestückt werden.
die schalen sollten stufenweise platziert werden und dann kann das wasser von einer schale zur anderen fliessen und wieder in den teich zurück,schön langsam mit einer solarpumpe vieleicht, muss ich dann sehen.
vorteile
-es gibt noch eine kleine zusätzliche filterung für den grossen teich
-ich habe die fläche vom alten bachlauf genutz und ärger mich nicht das ich den nicht ganz weg gerissen habe und zum teich dazu gemacht hätte 

was für schalen kann man für so eine sache nutzen?
ich dachte an maurerkübel weil die gibts in verschieden formen und grössen?
aber die dinger stinken nach weichmachern kann das ungesund sein für meine teichfische und wie siehts mit den dingern im winter aus?


----------



## Kamilah (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: microteich als bachlauf ???*

Ich hätte noch eine Bachlaufschale aus schwarzem Plastik hier rumliegen. Falls du Interesse hast einfach ne PM senden 

LG
Bille


----------

